# well..heres my Newera Skyline GTR



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Firstly thanks to Miguel, Gareth and Tom at Newera :smokin: 

i will take engine pics at the weekend as the engine bay has changed since it arrived a few weeks ago.

all pictures taken in japan

Spec:

full Carbon Fibre bonnet --suspected Top Secret
Engine Oil Cooler --looks like Greddy one
Powersteering oil cooler
Brembo brakes
Braided Brake lines
ENKIE magnesium wheels 17"
Tein Competition spec coilovers
uprated track rod ends
NuRspec Copy exhuast (custom made) with removeable baffle
Nismo intercooler vents
Blitz DSBC 
Sard Turbo timer
MINES induction
MINES ECU
MINES Strut brace Front
MINES strut brace Rear
MINES LCD boost display
Apexi Catch tank
Tomei Master cylinder stopper
RollCage
Uprated Diff (suspected)--needs more investiagtion
Race Harness
Tomei gearknob
ARC slam panel

few other tweaks here and there...and alot more just sat waiting to be fitted


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

great lookin R32!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks i quite like it

compliments the GTI-R well


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

that gets me wet!  :smokin: 
Lovely looking car there mate!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice...  

Currently pondering the idea of changing my R33 for a '32.......


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I like it 

Any engine shots.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet R32 - looks like it is in top condition. The roll cage work looks very clean.

Cya O!


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice car !


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Lursh!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks superb .... LOVING the roll cage.

I want one like that.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks, car is ok, alot better to drive than the pulsar (more relaxing), and quite cheap to run really, im hoping to get to some of the south meets, whenever they are

roll cage is quite unusal, its fully padded/wrapped and is of high quality

engine pics --- yep got a few , want to wait really until i put my ARC cooler on but may post some pics of engine up


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that is gorgeous car!

i think you should get the front splitter painted and it will look alot better.

alex


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i thought that from the pictures but i think its the light where Miguel has shot the car, the splitter looks a ok as it is..its not as grey as it looks on the splitter


----------



## mgzrneo (Dec 16, 2005)

thats a beauty mate.....i take u speak highly of Newera? 

Only im looking to get an R33 GTS imported and will probably use a company such as these...i want a silver 33 with diff bumpers etc....something kinda like the pic below.....I found this on a Jap auction website....temted to import myself but could be a headache!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Those wheels look gorgeous.....wanna swap


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning looking R32 and love the wheels :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Loving the Enkei's.... White wheels were designed for R32GTR's


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the comments

firstly,....yes i woudl recommend Miguel/Gareth at Newera, only thing i woudl say is you must be prepared to wait for the correct car, 

it took around 6months from first contacting Miguel to actually driving the car, that said, they took their time, (i was in no massive hurry either) and they are the only company i would trust to source a car 

granted you pay top money but they do get the very best cars IMO..

i enjoy the GTR, and will ask them to source me a RX-7 after i sell my Pulsar

looks like everyone likes the wheels lol..

car gets full valet at least once a week, so wheels are always white + clean hehe..

they are made from magnesium so very lightweight, just like the ones on my GTI-R

ive got alot planned for this GTR,


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Neo, what's the name of the Jap auction website? And Pulse, got any pics to share of your winning R32? I wanna see what it takes to be numero uno... 'round here.


----------



## Inn3rchild (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.neweraimports.com

saw that 32 on the site, though it was a definate beauty. Well done mate, i'm sure it was worth the 6 month wait.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep was worth the wait

got a stack lots of HKS Kansai/TOMEI and ARC parts ready to fit in Jan

but may get larger turbos for it first, not sure what to do


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

jumpman023 said:


> Hey Neo, what's the name of the Jap auction website? And Pulse, got any pics to share of your winning R32? I wanna see what it takes to be numero uno... 'round here.


jumpman023,

here ya go. 

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/phixapulse/DSCN2993noreg.jpg


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

matty32 said:


> ive got alot planned for this GTR,


So what's the plan?:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pulse D said:


> So what's the plan?:smokin:


lots   

i already have all the parts i need ,--ARC cooler, power FC, Apexi induction etc, Defi BFs, injectors etc, everything bar the turbos pretty much, going to go for Nismo ones to start with, see how they fair up

will wait until jan to see what i can do


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

tOUGH! Love the cage. I want one!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Matt,

Just wanted to say thats a good looking GTR you have there.
I was actually at the workshop when your car was there as I was paying them a visit to see some Skylines in the flesh. I have bought a 1991 R32 GTR off Newera and had never actually seen an R32 in the flesh so to speak before, so they invited me over and yours was the one I have a look round. It looked lovely when I saw it and even better in the photos you have there.

Can't wait for mine to arrive, and hope you have as much fun in it as I know i'm going to have 

(p.s. mine also has a cage fitted)

Cheers,

Dale


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the comments

Newera are very good, you will have a nice GT-R from them:smokin: 

few things im not liking about the car , but im sure you will have fun in yours


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Car looks really good Matty:smokin:


----------



## mgzrneo (Dec 16, 2005)

jumpman023 said:


> Hey Neo, what's the name of the Jap auction website? And Pulse, got any pics to share of your winning R32? I wanna see what it takes to be numero uno... 'round here.


www.japaneseauctions.co.uk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, was looking through threads...

11 years ago...scary!!!!

I was a 32 owner at somepoint...lol


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

looked a really nice example. what didn't you like about your 32 and did you ever find out the make of that roll cage? mine has the exact same cage in it? what diff was in it, can you recall?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Only just seen your comment, so sorry on late reply.

it was a TOMEI LSD

id have to look up what the cage was. 

i had a TME Evo 6 at the same time as the 32. being 22 at the time, i needed the evo for work (daily driver) so sold the 32 to a really nice chap in Sweden, then the Evo to a guy in Norway, then bought a 34 GT-R as didnt need a daily driver any more. Followed by another 34 GT-R, and a few other bits n bobs over the years, most of which i still have.

nothing wrong with the 32, really enjoyed it

was super clean example.

had a really cool RWD to 4WD switch built in on the dash.

Pic from when i first picked it up

seems like yesterday


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Good call Matty - enjoy!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I enjoyed it for the 3 years I had it

Would not mind getting another


----------



## KChampion (Jan 19, 2016)

nice car!


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

Very clean mate, love the R32's


----------

